# Sewer Cleanout Extension?



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

They make adapters to glue joints. You may need to just need to solvent weld 2 adapters together.


----------



## davehazle (Aug 20, 2011)

Any way you could include a pic of what you are referring to?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

a male adapter to screw into the existing c/o and a fitting/spigot female adapter for your brass cap should work. cant tell you how high it will bring you but that will raise it.

male adapter
http://www.lowes.com/pd_23324-1814-...__s?Ntt=3+inch+male+adapter&page=2&facetInfo=

cleanout adapter
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

these are 3 inch but they make them in 4 inch also. you might have to go to a plumbing supply


----------

